# Gona have a little fun next week



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

New chill water lines for a MRI


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Aaahhh come on! Do it old school


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

those pipes are a crack heads dream come true.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Aaahhh come on! Do it old school


 I would but it is in a building with high end finishes and fire alarm with a extremely tight timeline. Love old school but I do enjoy new toys.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Cuda said:


> those pipes are a crack heads dream come true.


thats why I am hiding it on my farm for the weekend. Any crackheads would just be fertilizer if they tried it. Lol


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like the thick stuff too haha


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> Looks like the thick stuff too haha


 yep nothing but the best.


----------

